# Moving to New Cairo in Aug



## jesuniel (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi, 

I am going to teach in CES. Im currently in China and would start my teaching job in Aug 2014. I am single and has worked in Kuwait before. 

The school provides 4000 L.E for housing allowance and another GBP300 for settling allowance. Are these sufficient?

I am looking for.. 

- fully furnished apartment. i know rehab is closer to school and read many good things about rehab. could anyone provide more information about this place?

- recreational centre i.e. gym, social clubs. i love jogging and occasionaly play badminton

- restaurants. i love variety of dish.

- transportation. please fill me with information about taxi, bus or even metro.

- place of visit. i signed a two-year contract and want to experience eqypt.

- security. is cairo safe? i mean can expat freely move and travel without being intimidated or harassed?

- cost of living. i heard the cost of living is 60% less than in UK. is this true? i cant cook much but then i want to experience the diversity in eqypt.

- money transfer. are there ample facilities for transfering monies out of Cairo?

- any special religious/cultural conduct i might be aware off?

many thanks


----------

